# Found Pigeon with Injured Leg in Yard UK



## Pigeon_Help (Jul 10, 2012)

About a week ago there was a pigeon at my feeder and I noticed that it was hopping on one leg. Then today it came back and it's leg seems to be worse. I called my local vet and they said that the local wildlife rehabilitation will not take pigeons but if I can catch it to bring it in. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on how to catch it, or maybe could tell what was wrong? 
I managed to grab a picture of it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link with suggestions on how to catch it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html

here is a link of vets and rescue centers:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1


----------



## Pigeon_Help (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you! I'll look at that list now. 
Any ideas about what could be wrong with his leg?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's hard to tell, as it looks like something is covering part of the leg/foot which may just be part of the problem. i would be just guessing, if it was a string injury.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Something looks very odd around the beak area, too, or was that just the split second the pic was taken? Looks like some 'stuff' in its mouth (?) The foot, well, either something strange wrapped round it or bad fungal growth I would have thought.

Where in UK are you located?


----------



## Pigeon_Help (Jul 10, 2012)

He managed to grab a bit of bread that I gave to my dog. That's what he's eating in the picture. 
I'm near bury st edmunds. 

I left a message and an email to a couple places, so hopefully I will hear back soon!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeon_Help said:


> He managed to grab a bit of bread that I gave to my dog. That's what he's eating in the picture.
> I'm near bury st edmunds.
> 
> I left a message and an email to a couple places, so hopefully I will hear back soon!


Phew !

Looked a little alarming


----------



## Pigeon_Help (Jul 10, 2012)

Just got this response back- 

Hi. If the pigeon is hopping around okay it means it has come to terms with the injury. Catcing t would probably cause more stress. Just keep an eye on it and let me know if it gets worse, ie shows signs of suffering. The moulting is just small feathers sticking to the wound.


----------

